# 19 years old..... 240kg RAW deadlift



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Got my new PB on my deadlift today, really happy now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

very good lifting, dont know about the hair though :whistling:


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> very good lifting, dont know about the hair though :whistling:


You took the words out of my mouth


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I know, i look like a goon lol it was ment to be a different colour, but my hair is naturally darker than it was the last time i did it and its gone funny :laugh:


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't think anyone's gunna watch the deadlift... all eyes on the hair.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Better than me but dare i say thats some pretty bad form there, work on that and we'll get to the hair later.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

looked easy for ye bud .nice 1


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice weight mate 

That music gets me so pumped for the gym lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice lift, but I raise you a 16 year old performing the same feat in my gym


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Nice lift, but I raise you a 16 year old performing the same feat in my gym


 mg:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Nice lift, but I raise you a 16 year old performing the same feat in my gym


but im willing to bet he hasnt got a health problems ive had, impressive never the less


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

respect to both yourself and the other youngster-really good lifts


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

cheers husky


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> but im willing to bet he hasnt got a health problems ive had, impressive never the less


He is ginger, so you lose.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

cant view vids at work or this hair business but 240 for 19 years old cant be too bad - how much do you weigh finlay?

i've got a DL vid i want to upload but its 3GP taken on my phone - how do i upload this?

dont know how to do the u tube im-bedding thing?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> He is ginger, so you lose.


so am i :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Nice lift, but I raise you a 16 year old performing the same feat in my gym


Christ that went up quickly.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> cant view vids at work or this hair business but 240 for 19 years old cant be too bad - how much do you weigh finlay?QUOTE]
> 
> I weigh 14stone 6


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Got my new PB on my deadlift today, really happy now


Solid raw strength but you need to get your back flatter through the pull or you may spring a disc one day :sad:

With the mirror in front of you; pick a spot on the ceiling in the reflection and keep your eyes on it; drop your lower back a bit in the initial pull and drive with your legs more.

That pull was mainly back; strong but no good for your spine!

Cracking weight though; onwards & upwards


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> not bad then mate


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Christ that went up quickly.


Yup, we are all awesome in my gym ha ha

Seriously though there are 5 Powerlifting World Champions (one of which you just saw, Teen champion).

OP you lift is a great weight to be shifting but you need to sort that form out before you do yourself a mischeif!


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

So at 92kg in weight you can lift 240kg thats thats 260% of your bodyweight not bad at all, however like a few readers have said your form is not good and you will hurt yourself badly

With better form you would lift more my current best is 202.5kg at 83kg bodyweight so a little behind you I need to pull about 215kg to equal you


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

strong dejavu on this video OP lol, sure ive seen it before lol!

good lifts


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Big GJ said:


> So at 92kg in weight you can lift 240kg thats thats 260% of your bodyweight not bad at all, however like a few readers have said your form is not good and you will hurt yourself badly
> 
> With better form you would lift more my current best is 202.5kg at 83kg bodyweight so a little behind you I need to pull about 215kg to equal you


Only complete C*nts use bw multipliers!


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Only complete C*nts use bw multipliers!


Classic :laugh:

I'm not a fan of the 'pound for pound I'm a stronger lifter' bollo.cks that people come out with!

If I can dead 300kg and they can only dead 260kg then I'm stronger; nuff said! :whistling:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

lankyprestonian said:


> Classic :laugh:
> 
> I'm not a fan of the 'pound for pound I'm a stronger lifter' bollo.cks that people come out with!
> 
> If I can dead 300kg and they can only dead 260kg then I'm stronger; nuff said! :whistling:


THis is true but you have to consider what matt has said.. Ginger= the win at any bodyweight.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well done buddy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

Good weight but its all back, my toes curled watching! If you worked on your form you'd prob go heavier.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well done mate . strong lift . but as said id work more on your form. dont want to be out of gym or more so fuked for the rest of your life with a goosed back mate


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Strong bumping:lol:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

2 years later. How do you feel about that hair?


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Big GJ said:


> So at 92kg in weight you can lift 240kg thats thats 260% of your bodyweight not bad at all, however like a few readers have said your form is not good and you will hurt yourself badly
> 
> With better form you would lift more my current best is 202.5kg at 83kg bodyweight so a little behind you I need to pull about 215kg to equal you


No mate you would have to do 240 to equal him


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Mey said:


> 2 years later. How do you feel about that hair?


confused :laugh:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Had to watch it three times, first two I was watching this magical orb of red hair.


----------

